# Diseased Water??



## PGAACES (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a couple issues if someone would be so kind as to direct me. I keep getting different opinions from so called fish experts from pet stores.
Just set up my 77 gallon aquarium 3 weeks ago, used cycle to start out my bacteria cycle. Bought a rena canister filter. Was told to buy some feeder fish to get my tank cycle going even faster, so i did, bought 15 fair size feeders 2-3 inches. 2 of the feeders I noticed a couple days later had seemed like a skin disease almost like white flesh on fins and body, now a majority of them have it. I want to take all my feeders out of my tank and into a hospital tank which I have a 10 gallon. Question, is my water diseased, what do i do? Should I do a 1/2 water change, suck up the gravel, wash out filters. Should I buy some cycle and just keep adding it? I want to get some community fish, but not if my water is messed up. How long now do i have to wait to put fish in my sick tank?

Thanks, Paul


----------



## jeffro0050 (Apr 4, 2010)

Not sure why someone told you to cycle with feeders- This is a very very bad idea.

Feeders are notoriously disease ridden- they are not known to be good for feeding your fish, ironically.

Are these feeders from a big goldfish tank at a petco/petsmart?


Secondly- It depends on what the fish are dieing from. Velvet/ich can stay dormant in gravel for a while I have heard, so I'd suggest diagnosing those symptoms and making sure that those are not the killers before adding any new fish.


----------

